# 2012 - 2013 plow season, pics/vids



## 91AK250

well its that time of year guys, we have had our first snow up the hill at the 2000' elevation with rain/snow mixing at my house as i type. winter is right around the corner! this wont stay but the real stuff is coming. thought i'd share the pics from tonight. taken at 9pm 9/28/12 in Anchorage Hillside.


































gotta get the plow all serviced, a exhaust system put on the truck and an oil change in it and i should be all ready to go!

happy plowing!


----------



## 91AK250

the vid finally uploaded


----------



## 91AK250




----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It is so nice to see some white stuff. It sure is right around the corner now. Good luck this year!payup


----------



## cet

I know you're used to it but it's far too early for that stuff down here.

Looks nice though.


----------



## Banksy

I hope we get buried this winter. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

cet;1494823 said:


> I know you're used to it but it's far too early for that stuff down here.
> 
> Looks nice though.


Nope my concrete season can start back in the spring. Its never to early.


----------



## 91AK250

yeah, this is not our earliest snow fall. but this did kind of take everyone by surprise. i have 8 sets of snow tires i have to get mounted on 8 cars/trucks so i should prolly start on that now since studded tires have been legal since sept 15th.

here was the offical numbers from around town.









i got around 3-4" at my house. up the hill it actually stuck to the roads and made it alittle slick.









i went out to Wasilla and Palmer today which just barley got a dusting it was a beautiful sunny day but did not get out of the low 40s.









came home tonight, still had a decent amount of snow on the cars and grass


----------



## 91AK250

took the corvette out for the last drive tonight, washed and covered in the garage after tomorrow!










this week the plow is getting a service, the truck will get an oil change and new exhaust system. then i'll add my ballest and bring the snow on!


----------



## 91AK250

more today, dont know if this will stick but not long and it will be all white.


----------



## Banksy

Awesome! I'd love to see just a flurry. It's going to be high 70's today.....gross.


----------



## seville009

Had some of that gropple stuff (snow pellets, but not really sleet) for about ten seconds on Friday here in Central New York.


----------



## ram_tough2001

send some out this way to NH please! i cant wait til the snow is here to stay for the winter!


----------



## 91AK250

real stuff today! ranging from .4" to 6" depending where in town you were.

i got home, hooked the plow up. filled the truck up. had a bad miss. same plug wire that bothers me every year. went to push it back on and it busted in my hand. so i had a extra old one i slapped on but im going to replace all of them this weekend! after that she ran wonderful!!!


----------



## Banksy

Good video. That driveway cleaned up well.


----------



## 91AK250

first plow is the only time you'll see pavement afterword. rest of the winter it will be all white lol


----------



## cet

Good video. I see the inspector showed up just as you were finishing to make sure it was done right.


----------



## Squires

you plowing in low range?
if not is the truck ideling high?
Seems to jump from forward to reverse, unless your one of those people who don't use the brake between shifts haha
Must be nice to have snow looks fun.


----------



## 91AK250

i always plow in 4Low and i make full stops when switching between gears! wanna save this tranny lol

that damn dog is going to get shot one of these days. they let it run loose and gets into everyones crap!


----------



## cet

91AK250;1508162 said:


> i always plow in 4Low and i make full stops when switching between gears! wanna save this tranny lol
> 
> that damn dog is going to get shot one of these days. they let it run loose and gets into everyones crap!


It's the owner that needs to be shot not the dog.


----------



## 91AK250

true! when my grandparents had there driveway sealed. that stupid dog walked up there brand new trex deck and got that tar crap all over it. oh they were pissed! not to mention all the garbage and other stuff he gets into. i dont know how you can let your dog just roam like that.


----------



## fatheadon1

Nice video. What kinda of light is that in your windshield?


----------



## 91AK250

some cheapys i got off ebay back in '07...really surprised they have worked so well so long.


we got about 2" last night/today. nothing worth plowing. this season has been a real let down so far! just cold but no snow.


----------



## 91AK250

really crappy season so far! the NWS posted this today on there FB page which sheds some light onto the weather situation. hoping things change soon and we start seeing some snow. its been below zero at night and with no snow pack to insoluate the ground we could have issues. they say our frost depths are deeper then they have been in a LONG time.



> Where's the snow?
> 
> Anchorage measured 3.3 inches of snow through today, November 19. Compared to a blockbuster snow-season-starter of 24 inches as of November 19, 2011, this year's snowfall seems to be a mere dusting.
> 
> November is typically the 2nd snowiest month for Anchorage with 13.3 inches on average. Only the month of December sees more snow on average with 17.0 inches (between 1981-2011).
> 
> However, it's not just November that's making the difference: October recorded only 3.2 inches of snow in a month that averages 7.9 inches. The seasonal deficit is now 9.6 inches.
> 
> The 2011-2012 winter season dumped 134.5 inches of snow on Anchorage setting a new seasonal snowfall record.
> 
> What's to blame? Several "omega block" patterns in the jet stream have kept passing storms from impacting Southcentral and Interior Alaska. The Interior also suffers under a deep, Polar airmass moving off the Arctic Ocean which drops temperatures well below zero this time of year.
> 
> As of this afternoon, snow is not forecast to fall in Anchorage through the end of the week. For the latest forecast, head to weather.gov/Anchorage. - in Anchorage.


----------



## 91AK250

still clear and cold here, no snow in the forecast through the 10 day! this is getting old real fast. where was the sun shine this summer?!

so i thought i'd share some pictures from road trips this summer. i went a few places this summer. Fairbanks and Chena hot springs for one trip. another we went to Genallen, McCarthy, Valdez copper center. amazing drives and i saw places i had never seen and lived in this state my whole life. next summer the plan is to go to the tip top of Alaska and drive the Dalton highway.

fairbanks trip pictures. random order.


----------



## 91AK250

fairbanks/chena continued


----------



## 91AK250




----------



## 91AK250

here was the McCarthy/Valdez trip


----------



## 91AK250




----------



## 91AK250




----------



## mpriester

That is some beautiful country. Thank You for sharing.


----------



## Banksy

mpriester;1522612 said:


> that is some beautiful country. Thank you for sharing.


+1 ........


----------



## Mark13

91AK250;1522594 said:


>


I hope I'm not the only one from the "southern" part of the US (compared to his location) who finds humor in this photo. 85* and the A/C is earning it's keep 

Good pictures, looks like some pretty neat places to visit.


----------



## 91AK250

yeah we saw mid 90's that day and OMG it was so hot. i've been in 115F down south but i swear 90 here feels the same or worse im not sure why. that part of the state gets hotter then we normally see. i had both A/C's running full blast and it was all it could do to keep the truck cooled down. i jumped out to take pics and i was sweating to death by the time i got back in. i know its pretty lame compared to the lower 48 but i'll take 72F please 


i had some great trips this summer, hope to make atleast one this winter and more bigger road trips next summer. 


still nothing but clear and cold for the 10 day forecast. it was 4F tonight when i got home from work at 4:45pm and almost pitch black out.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

cet;1508169 said:


> It's the owner that needs to be shot not the dog.


Yup, just like this A-hole who needs to be shot.

http://www.nj.com/monmouth/index.ss...d_of_hanging_killing_his_dog_in_monmouth.html

I tell ya... I'm sure there'd be a line of volunteers waiting to take him out.


----------



## secret_weapon

Awesome pictures! I plan on heading that way for a vacation. I don't know when, but I will.


----------



## 91AK250

im sure just about anyone on this board would love AK!

this was tonight at 6pm, said possible low of -15 in parts of town.(as you see i can vary drastically) but also remember the city limits of anchorage are the size of the state of Delaware.


----------



## ken643

great pictures thank you for sharing!


----------



## DieselSlug

Very nice pictures. I would love to live there! Someday i will definately visit.


----------



## Alaska Boss

Nice pictures Russ,... the McCarthy & Valdez parts that you posted are right in my back yard,... you drove right past my house,.... I know exactly where each one was taken. Thumbs Up


----------



## 91AK250

yeah its too bad i could not have made it up to see your place or your fleet! there's always a next time though. beautiful country up that way.


----------



## 91AK250

still cold and no snow! supposed to snow this weekend possibly but i'll be leaving state for a week on sat...perfect timing. damn mother nature.

this was tonight









the 5 day forecast









still better then interior alaska









i did fire up the truck tonight, first time it had been started in weeks. no block heater plugged in or anything. she made noise and whined but started. i then took a 5 mile drive to warm it up alittle and charge the battery.


----------



## DieselSlug

On the 5 day forecast, is the plug 20 telling you to plug your rigs in? We are set to get about 2'' tonight, then nothing till a chance again next tueday.


----------



## 91AK250

yes the city runs a "plug at 20 or colder" to reduce emissions from idling cars. i never plug in. my daily drivers are parked in the garage at night and otherwise i just let them idle till they are warm as hell!


----------



## 91AK250

how is this for ironic?!

i'm leaving for a week of training in Seattle, just as a snow storm is supposed to hit us. wonderful right!

ugh


----------



## PrimoSR

Mark13;1522746 said:


> I hope I'm not the only one from the "southern" part of the US (compared to his location) who finds humor in this photo. 85* and the A/C is earning it's keep .


I noticed that too!


----------



## 91AK250

so as i'm getting on a plane to seattle we get hit with a storm...perfect. they say theres already about 6"


----------



## BC Handyman

ahh, good ol Murphy eh? Have a good trip!


----------



## 91AK250

i was sent a updated pic today. they are supposed to have another storm come through wed.

i took this before i left of my trucks.









this is today.









this is the only up side to rainy Seattle!


----------



## cet

Those donuts should be illegal.


----------



## buttaluv

are they "flaming hot"


----------



## 91AK250

since we dont have a krispy kreme those donuts are like GOLD in alaska...last time i came back from seattle i brought 4 dozen with me and made money getting them for friends haha


oh and luckily everybody i plow said "we havent got enough snow to worry about" so i'll plow when i get back..gotta love alaska!


----------



## DieselSlug

We had a local krispy kreme store, but after 2 years it went under.


----------



## DozerDoug

buttaluv;1534907 said:


> are they "flaming hot"


mmmm!!!! Ain't nothin beats a flamin hot donut!!!


----------



## buttaluv

except a Ham Sammich!

sorry! I watch way too much of the Dynasty!


----------



## 91AK250

i'm so pissed i'm not at home. i'm going to be getting a few calls i'm sure. damnit!


----------



## 91AK250

well they did get hit. looks like over 12" at my house so far...

this was at 7am it has not stopped yet!


----------



## thesnowman269

id be more than happy to go play in the snow for you, being that i havent even seen snow since last year....


----------



## L.I.Mike

Road trip!


----------



## 30below

Still coming down out here in Wasilla. I've got a foot at my place in Meadow Lakes. Heavy stuff too. Not a lot of roads have been plowed outside of town yet, and so I've seen numerous cars getting high centered trying to turn off the highway onto side streets or into parking lots. Can't wait to get home to try to push all this with the Grizzly. It's snowing October and Novembers snow all in one day.


----------



## 91AK250

i'm home! going out plowing here soon i'll get pics.

my other trucks are out there all covered, need to get them cleaned off and warmed up in the garage.


----------



## 91AK250

about 4" yesterday..went out tonight and got everything cleaned up. scored a free tool box from a friend also!


----------



## 91AK250

so, on vacation in AZ headed to the Grand canyon today. never thought about it but its winter and it snows there! ofcourse i rented a Crown Vic. but everything went well and what an awesome place. now this upcoming week i'm going to the Barrett Jackson car auction.

weather at home is supposed to be raining, flooding and windy so i'm not missing anything


----------



## BC Handyman

OMG I'm sooo jealous!!! I love Barrett Jackson!! I've been watching all actions on speed for over 10 years, used to be just scottsdale, but now they got a few others, but scottsdale is still the best!! Please take & post some picks of cool trucks. I'm happy that over the last few years pick ups are becoming the "in" thing. Old,new,stock, supped up I dont care, I just want Pics!! lol Have fun! I've been talking about going there for many years, one year I guess, once I can leave someone in charge of snow while I go & figure out how to get a car home to Canada:laughing:

Are you bidding or selling?


----------



## 91AK250

it is flat out amazing! we came last year for the first time and decided it has to be a every year event. we have some friends that know some people so we got VIP tickets. no plans to bid and nothing to sell just checking out some amazing cars! plus there are SO MANY other car shows and auctions going on in town this week its fantastic! i plan to take many pics

this was 2011


----------



## BC Handyman

Awsome! I know(from tv) that there is alot more then just auction like all the memorabilia ect. but I didnt know there was alot of other shows on in town but I guess it makes sense since thousands of tourists(some with huge $) will be in town. Have fun & Truck pics, lol


----------



## 91AK250

well this just sucks, its been in the high 40s and raining over the weekend at home and melted almost all the snow. i've never seen mud in my driveway in January this is a very weird year!

i was just sent this picture a few hours ago.


----------



## BC Handyman

that is wierd,little different from last year eh? lol


----------



## Greenstar lawn

BC Handyman;1566917 said:


> that is wierd,little different from last year eh? lol


East kootenany is stealing the snow


----------



## BC Handyman

He don't need it, he in Arizona about to watch the Greatest car auction in the world! I'd trade him for the week, but I don't think he cares about snow this week.


----------



## 91AK250

i honestly dont its much better that it does this rather then snow a bunch.


VASTLY different year then last, we had record breaking snow last year. this year NOTHING! not that i'm complaining but i've only had to plow like..3 times?!


----------



## nalegtx

we r getting 4" in southern NH tomorrow....2nd best so far...this season is almost as bad as last year...its really depressing=(


----------



## 91AK250

yeah the extra cash flow would be nice but its saving me alot of time working!

so the auction this year is awesome! amazing cars! i love this place.


----------



## BC Handyman

cool batmobile, Ill be watching for that, things like that are usually over hyped though. I didnt know it started today. I thought it was wed, & on tv starting thurs. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## 91AK250

we got some snow at home, about 3" from what i heard.

got to the auction early today, went over and did the "ride and drive" and a hot lap in vette.

http://social-gen.com/barrettjackson/index.php?e=52&s=4&id=18713

then spent the whole day going around the show. rented a golf cart to make sure we could make it around the whole thing. i dont see how you could do it any other way.


----------



## 91AK250




----------



## BC Handyman

awsome!! cool ride & vid in vette. I'm a vette guy since my mom owned a 76 stingray, with a 454....she totaled it just like most of the other cars. that f100 looks to be packing since it has slick treads. Looks like a great time! I got to catch a few hrs on tv & its replaying right now, so I'm going to watch it & for you. Have fun!


----------



## 91AK250

BC Handyman;1568587 said:


> awsome!! cool ride & vid in vette. I'm a vette guy since my mom owned a 76 stingray, with a 454....she totaled it just like most of the other cars. that f100 looks to be packing since it has slick treads. Looks like a great time! I got to catch a few hrs on tv & its replaying right now, so I'm going to watch it & for you. Have fun!


funny you say that! my dad has a '76 stingray that he bought in '78 when he was 18. it now has 37k miles on it. you'll notice the '82 tail on it among the many other mods. it sure us alot of fun to dump the clutch and roast the back tires!










i'm going to try and live it up! great weather the next 2 days...70s!! 

oh and yes, that f100 was packin!!!


----------



## 91AK250

got home and did alittle plowing, got 4-6" of fluffy stuff the day before i got home.


----------



## 91AK250

very quick crappy vid


----------



## NBI Lawn

91AK250;1575059 said:


> very quick crappy vid


You must have been in a hurry


----------



## DieselSlug

91ak250;1575058 said:


> got home and did alittle plowing, got 4-6" of fluffy stuff the day before i got home.


chinese buffet!!


----------



## 91AK250

some pics with my new DSLR camera! action shots to boot!! got about 5" or so. they are calling for a big storm so who knows what we'll see. but anyhow enjoy!


----------



## 91AK250




----------



## BC Handyman

cool pic of the snow flying when you hit the pile, what kind of camera did you get?


----------



## 91AK250

Nikon D3100...i'm all new to nicer cameras so i have alot of learning to do. luckily some friends are pretty good with them.

really dark vid...but its a vid! LOL


----------



## 91AK250

got 8" last night semi wet stuff came home after work and started plowing.


----------



## 91AK250




----------



## hikeradk

Great to see you in action again.


----------



## 91AK250

if we would get some freaking snow i'd have more pics up! after having a record breaking year last year this year has been a huge let down!


----------



## MajorDave

Are you one-handing that video and driving? - haha - and your girl said something at :23 - hahaha - you were like "FINE!" hahaha


----------



## Buswell Forest




----------



## 91AK250

i'll be out tomorrow night, started about 9pm and its 11 now and theres alittle over 3". supposed to get another 5" tomorrow and maybe alittle more tomorrow night. should be a good day.

this was earlier tonight


----------



## 91AK250

ended up with about 6" or so


----------



## 91AK250

got stuck for the first time this year, dropped the left front into a ditch. quick tug from my grandpas f-150 pulled her right out.


----------



## ken643

91AK250;1599049 said:


> got stuck for the first time this year, dropped the left front into a ditch. quick tug from my grandpas f-150 pulled her right out.


Great Pictures as always, Thanks for sharing. Glad you got pulled out nice and easy!Thumbs Up


----------



## 91AK250

march and april bring the wet heavy stuff...


----------



## 91AK250




----------



## 91AK250

some vids


----------



## 91AK250

spring is on its way, getting above freezing temps in the day. the down side to this is the roads are just a mess of muddy water. luckily no salt!!!!

my poor excursion, i'm leaving the studded tires on till mid april i think, we always get a huge dump of snow in april.


----------



## 91AK250

calling for another 2-5" tomorrow, i could use alittle extra cash!


----------



## wellnermp

Then maybe some rain this weekend I guess. Could get messy...


----------



## 91AK250

we had a few more storms, the last one brought 18-20" around my house. i was busy to say the least.

heres the vids
















this was the weekend before out on the lake with my excursion


----------



## 91AK250

now for pics!


----------



## 91AK250

had to stop for Starbucks!


----------



## 91AK250




----------



## 91AK250




----------



## 91AK250

this past weekend it started warming up into the high 30s/low 40s. nice and sunny!


----------



## BC Handyman

Thats a good dump. So you think you'll get much more snow this year?


----------



## 91AK250

apparently LOL

... Winter Weather Advisory for snow in effect from 2 PM Saturday
to 10 am akdt Sunday... 

The National Weather Service in Anchorage has issued a Winter
Weather Advisory for snow... which is in effect
from 2 PM Saturday to 10 am akdt Sunday. 

* Location... Anchorage bowl

* snow... 4 to 10 inches... highest amounts along the Anchorage
hillside

* timing... snow starting Saturday afternoon... becoming heavier
Saturday evening before diminishing in intensity Sunday morning.

* Impacts... roads will become snow covered Saturday evening
making for difficult driving conditions.

Precautionary/preparedness actions... 

A Winter Weather Advisory for snow means that periods of snow
will cause primarily travel difficulties. Be prepared for snow
covered roads and limited visibilities... and use caution while
driving.


----------



## 91AK250

well they upped the totals, its 1am and it just started spitting snow now so this should be fun!

... Winter Weather Advisory for snow now in effect until 10 am akdt
Sunday... 

* location... Anchorage bowl

* snow... 8 to 12 inches... highest amounts along the Anchorage 
hillside.


----------



## 91AK250

got about a foot on sat, with sunday being the day to dig out and today we are getting hit hard again another 8-14"

this was sunday


----------



## 91AK250

and you can see the truck does get alittle dirty even though it hardly ever shows lol


----------



## 91AK250

this wont stop! wtf! its almost june!!!! lucky the plow is still on the truck..just in case!

Special Weather Statement
Statement as of 4:35 PM AKDT on May 16, 2013

... Extremely unusual late-season snowfall Friday evening through
Saturday morning...

Confidence is increasing for a significant late season snowfall
Friday evening through Saturday morning across southcentral Alaska.
Cold air sweeping in from the northwest will interact with abundant
moisture over the area to produce significant snowfall. Winter
weather advisories for snow have been issued for the Anchorage
bowl... Matanuska Valley... and the Susitna Valley from Talkeetna
north. Friday should start with a mixture of rain and snow across
these areas. Precipitation will change to predominately snow as cold
air arrives late Friday afternoon or early evening. Snow should
increase in intensity Friday night and continue through early
Saturday afternoon. Grassy areas will see the most snow... with paved
surfaces taking the longest to cool down enough for snow to stick.

Please stay tuned to the latest National Weather Service forecasts
for the most up-to-date information about this unusual late season
event.

Winter Weather Advisory
Statement as of 4:10 PM AKDT on May 16, 2013

... Winter Weather Advisory for snow in effect from 7 PM Friday to
1 PM akdt Saturday...

The National Weather Service in Anchorage has issued a Winter
Weather Advisory for snow... which is in effect from 7 PM Friday to 1
PM akdt Saturday.

* Snow... 3 to 6 inches with greatest amounts at higher elevations

* timing... snow will begin to accumulate after 7 PM Friday and
taper off to rain and snow showers early Saturday afternoon.

* Impacts... travel will be difficult. Visibilities may be limited
in heavy snowfall.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

A Winter Weather Advisory for snow means that periods of snow
will cause primarily travel difficulties. Be prepared for snow
covered roads and limited visibilities... and use caution while
driving.


----------



## BC Handyman

come on we know you love this  how could anyone not want snow in mid May lol


----------



## 91AK250

just from tonight...keeps coming down!


----------



## 91AK250

may 18th 2013


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Did you plow at all?


----------



## 91AK250

2006Sierra1500;1636238 said:


> Did you plow at all?


no it melted by the next day. supposed to be 60 and sunny all week.

i do still need to take the plow off the truck though.


----------



## gene gls

So what's happening up north? You guys have been very quiet this year. Our weather man said yesterday that it was warmer in Alaska than on the east cost of Massachusetts. Hope all is well up there with you, AB, and the others that have posted in the past.


----------



## Willman940

It's been pretty warm here on the interior, we had rain the other day. It's snowing now, we got a couple more inches over night last night.


----------



## 91AK250

i'm going to start a new season post tonight....this year has been pretty crappy for snow until yesterday/today!


----------



## c.schulz

Maybe Im missing it but what ever became of Alaska Boss? Did move to a new forum or just tired of us. Really miss his postings.


Chris


----------



## MajorDave

91AK250;1685084 said:


> i'm going to start a new season post tonight....this year has been pretty crappy for snow until yesterday/today!


We've started a general area for all storm vids here - just didn't have much to go on until it just snowed!

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=151516

I'm still learning this new camera tho...


----------

